# DiNovo Edge Bluetooth Verbindung



## Milch-Mann (17. Juni 2009)

Ahoihoi!

Ich habe seit über einem halben Jahr die Logitech diNovo Edge mit Bluetooth Verbindung.
Ansich ist die Tastatur supergeil, nur der ständige Verbindungsaufbau über die Connect-Tasten an der Tastatur und an dem USB-Connector nerven mich. Nun ist die Frage: Hat die Tastatur noch jemand und ist es normal dass man es bei jedem Windows-Start neu connecten muss ?
Oder liegt ein Fehler bei meinem Gerät vor ?

Bin dankbar für hilfreiche Antworten


----------



## JohnCarpenter (17. Juni 2009)

Milch-Mann am 17.06.2009 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoihoi!
> 
> Ich habe seit über einem halben Jahr die Logitech diNovo Edge mit Bluetooth Verbindung.
> Ansich ist die Tastatur supergeil, nur der ständige Verbindungsaufbau über die Connect-Tasten an der Tastatur und an dem USB-Connector nerven mich. Nun ist die Frage: Hat die Tastatur noch jemand und ist es normal dass man es bei jedem Windows-Start neu connecten muss ?
> ...


Das ist nicht normal. Welche Windows-Version mit welchen Servicepack hast du?


----------



## Milch-Mann (17. Juni 2009)

Ich habe WinXP SP3. Habe sie allerdings am Front-USB hängen - dieser ist aber auch ein 2.0er.

Ich probiere gerade mal einen hinten..


----------



## Milch-Mann (17. Juni 2009)

Das Problem besteht weiterhin. Windows bootet, und bei der Passwort-Eingabe kann ich die Tastatur nicht benutzen


----------

